# Are Partagas Shorts good fresh?



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

I have to choose between a 07 Partagas Short, Bolivar Petit Corona '06, and a Montecristo No. 3 (not sure on the year).


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

I would narrow it to the bboli or party. I dont likeany monte i have tried


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kgoings said:


> I have to choose between a 07 Partagas Short, Bolivar Petit Corona '06, and a Montecristo No. 3 (not sure on the year).


Given the nature of your question, I'm assuming your experience with Cuban cigars is very limited. Unless someone posts here who understands your taste preferences, most recommendations will be what they would order. Not what you should order.

My :2 is to take a deep breath, close your eyes, and choose any one of the 3. All are fine smokes.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Given the nature of your question, I'm assuming your experience with Cuban cigars is very limited. Unless someone posts here who understands your taste preferences, most recommendations will be what they would order. Not what you should order.
> 
> My :2 is to take a deep breath, close your eyes, and choose any one of the 3. All are fine smokes.


Thanks, its for a single cigar (cigar pass) and I was just wondering which one would be the better to be smoked right away rather than aged.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

personally, I like Bolivars fresh, while I prefer Parti Shorts less so if they are fresh.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes!

One of the reasons it's almost impossible to find any with age on them.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

get the party shorts and age em


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently had a very young Boli RC and it was probably the best young CC I've had. I also had a Punch Punch new and it was very good.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I have an 07 box of Shorts and have smoked quite a few of them and think they're great. I'm a newb to CC's though.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

kgoings said:


> I have to choose between a 07 Partagas Short, Bolivar Petit Corona '06, and a Montecristo No. 3 (not sure on the year).


06 was a banner year, and I would take a BPC over a Partagas Short any time. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> One of the reasons it's almost impossible to find any with age on them.


But when you do...:dr :dr :dr


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

MMMM i love me some fresh party shorts 

James


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, the fresh Party Shorts are very good, buy with confidence.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Given the nature of your question, I'm assuming your experience with Cuban cigars is very limited. Unless someone posts here who understands your taste preferences, most recommendations will be what they would order. Not what you should order.
> 
> My :2 is to take a deep breath, close your eyes, and choose any one of the 3. All are fine smokes.


Wow, insightful and helpful. CS _is_ becoming too friendly.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

D. Generate said:


> Wow, insightful and helpful. CS _is_ becoming too friendly.


That's how he rolls. :r Richard?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I misunderstood your post at first; I thought you were asking if party shorts are good fresh? 
Well, IMO, party shorts are good anytime. :tu

Now if it is a question as to what to decide to smoke between the choices you list, hell, any of em would be good.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

kgoings said:


> I have to choose between a 07 Partagas Short, Bolivar Petit Corona '06, and a Montecristo No. 3 (not sure on the year).


06 boli pc :tu


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Are party shorts good fresh? Hell to the yes!

I have not had any in quite some time. Thanks fro this thread I will be adding a box to my order this weekend.

T


----------

